
Faircode, an alternative to Open Source that aims to get developers paid - FredrikNoren
https://medium.com/@fredriknoren/faircode-an-alternative-to-open-source-89cdc65df3fa
======
sharemywin
I bought a domain name copyforkable.com(.org) plus pay2fork.com

It was to create a marketplace where you pay for a fork of developer's code,
images, libraries, text/articles to create derivatives and enhancements which
could also be sold on the marketplace.

So, I totally buy your idea for more diverse licenses.

